
Certifying Compilers Using Random Testing - wglb
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/804
======
bumbledraven
Interesting that there was only one compiler that was immune to a wide class
of bugs they found everywhere else:

"The striking thing about our CompCert results is that the middleend bugs we
found in all other compilers are absent. As of early 2011, the under-
development version of CompCert is the only compiler we have tested for which
Csmith cannot ﬁnd wrong-code errors. This is not for lack of trying: we have
devoted about six CPU-years to the task. The apparent unbreakability of
CompCert supports a strong argument that developing compiler optimizations
within a proof framework, where safety checks are explicit and machine-
checked, has tangible beneﬁts for compiler users."
<http://www.cs.utah.edu/~regehr/papers/pldi11-preprint.pdf>

